# Wii verkaufen?



## chopi (21. November 2008)

Guten abend erstmal.
Ich spiele zurzeit mit dem Gedanken,meine Wii mit all dem Zubehör (GH-gitarre z.b.) zu verkaufen,um dadurch das Geld für eine 360 herzubekommen.
Habt ihr Argumente,wie gute Spiele,bald rauskommende Spiele etc.,die mir bei der Entscheidung helfen würden?
Wenn Xbox,welche?
sonst noch geistiger Dünnschiss zum Thema ist natürlich gerne gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg,eure Milchtittetüte.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Wii>Xbox !!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. November 2008)

Wieso willst du ne xbox? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wii>Xbox !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nope...


----------



## chopi (21. November 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wieso willst du ne xbox? oO


Ich spiele fast garnicht mehr mit der Wii und an dem Laptop hier ist spielen unmöglich. Sonst bleiben mir noch handhelden,das ist aber auch nicht Spielgefühl,deshalb ps3 oder 360.
Und da die Ps3 zu teuer ist...

Fals jemand einen Shop kennt,der die Ps3 zu Xboxpreisen verkauft,immer her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nope...


Doch.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch.


wii ist von der steuerung innovativ, und n paar tage ganz nett, danac suckt die aber...
ausserdem will chop ne xbox =P
achja btw, hol dir die elite... guts startequipment und erschwinglich, und das schwarz sieht egtl auch ganz gut aus


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wii ist von der steuerung innovativ, und n paar tage ganz nett, danac suckt die aber...
> ausserdem will chop ne xbox =P
> achja btw, hol dir die elite... guts startequipment und erschwinglich, und das schwarz sieht egtl auch ganz gut aus


PS3 ist aber am ende eh technisch besser. Bluray laufwerk für lau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> PS3 ist aber am ende eh technisch besser. Bluray laufwerk für lau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


guck mal nach oben...


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> guck mal nach oben...


Was denn? Wenn man bedenkt das die PS3 eigentlich sau billig ist, dank ihrer technik. Bluray Laufwerke kosten ja fast alleine so viel (gute^^)


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was denn? Wenn man bedenkt das die PS3 eigentlich sau billig ist, dank ihrer technik. Bluray Laufwerke kosten ja fast alleine so viel (gute^^)


wenn du bedenkst, dass die tanzende milchtüte atm net genug geld dafür hat...


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du bedenkst, dass die tanzende milchtüte atm net genug geld dafür hat...


Jaja ich weiß. Ist doch eh bald weihnachten^^


----------



## chopi (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was denn? Wenn man bedenkt das die PS3 eigentlich sau billig ist, dank ihrer technik. Bluray Laufwerke kosten ja fast alleine so viel (gute^^)


Was nichts daran ändert,dass sie viel teurer ist als die Wii bzw die 360.


Razyl schrieb:


> Jaja ich weiß. Ist doch eh bald weihnachten^^


Ich glaub...nein,ich weiss,dass ne ps3 auf keinen fall drin ist dieses jahr :/


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Was nichts daran ändert,dass sie viel teurer ist als die Wii bzw die 360.


Praxistechnisch: Ja
Theoretisch: Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Herstellungspreis einer PS3 liegt knapp bei rund 900 euro. Wii so gegen 200-300 euro glaube.
Aber naja: Mag Sony net von daher.


----------



## chopi (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Praxistechnisch: Ja
> Theoretisch: Nein
> 
> 
> ...


Ich versteh schon,dass ich für das Geld proportional mehr bekomme bei der Ps3,nur ändert das trotzdem nicht dem Preis im Laden *g*
So,wir sind schon zu weit weg vom Thema.Was soll ich denn nun machen?


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich versteh schon,dass ich für das Geld proportional mehr bekomme bei der Ps3,nur ändert das trotzdem nicht dem Preis im Laden *g*
> So,wir sind schon zu weit weg vom Thema.Was soll ich denn nun machen?


Wii verkaufen. Geld zusammen legen, xbox kaufen o.O


----------



## chopi (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wii verkaufen. Geld zusammen legen, xbox kaufen o.O


Nur bin ich mir dessen noch nicht sicher und suche Argumente für beide Seiten. Deshalb gibt es ja genau diesen Thread.


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Nur bin ich mir dessen noch nicht sicher und suche Argumente für beide Seiten. Deshalb gibt es ja genau diesen Thread.


Wii:
- geniale steuerung
- Wii Fit, Wii sports sind sehr geniale Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- leichteste Konsole von allen
- Direkte Nintendo spiele sind meist nur um die 50 euro teuer

X-Box:
- tollere grafik
- großes sortiment an spielen
- Menge Hochkaräter u.a. Halo-reihe, Gears of War etc.


----------



## Jokkerino (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wii:
> - geniale steuerung
> - Wii Fit, Wii sports sind sehr geniale Spiele
> 
> ...



Wii:
Gleiche innere Hardware wie die Gamecube
- Wii Fit suckt nach 2wochen
-Leichteste Konsole von allen: Na und? Ist nicht dazu gemacht sie überall hinzuschleppen
- Unter 50euro: Haben dafür auch keine Qualität...Gibt nur 2-5 Gute wii spiele

Xbox:
- Hardware mit einem 4000€ Rechner vergleichbar
- Extrem viele spiele. 
- Noch mindestens 2Jahre aktuell
- Tolle Exklusiv-Titel (Gears of War 1/2,Halo3,Fable 2)
- Genialer Live Modus (Xbox Live) mehr dazu in Google
- Riesengroße Community 
- Die Neue Nxe (mehr dazu in Google)
- Eingebautes "Teamspeak"


und am aller wichtigsten:
ich hab auch eine xbox360 mit xbl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (22. November 2008)

Ansonsten kann man immer überlegen Gebrauchtläden und/oder Pfandstellen zu durchsuchen. Da stößt man immer mal auf Schnäppchen...dann ist vielleicht sogar ne PS3 drin...


----------



## LordofDemons (22. November 2008)

da verkauft einer ne wii mit spielen na immer her damit <3 die will ich schon lange kaufen bin nur zu faul inen shop zu gehn


----------



## Jokkerino (22. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann man immer überlegen Gebrauchtläden und/oder Pfandstellen zu durchsuchen. Da stößt man immer mal auf Schnäppchen...dann ist vielleicht sogar ne PS3 drin...


omg was habt ihr alle mit eurer ps3???

Nach dem Motto:
"heyyy die ist neu! Und die ist TEUER! Also muss sie ja geil sein!"

Ps3=Schrott...evtl. in 2 Jahren wird sie was wert sein...weil da ein paar mehr vernünftige games draussen sind...

Bringt dochmal handefeste argumente auf!


----------



## Haxxler (22. November 2008)

Es ist einfach so das die PS3 mehr auf dem Kasten hat. Bei der Xbox sind die Möglichkeiten der Grafik schon ausgeschöpft eigentlich aber bei der PS3 kann da noch einiges kommen und das wird dir jeder der sich mit dem Thema auskennt bestätigen (außer er wills nich zugeben weil er nur Xbox zockt). PS3 is auf jedenfall besser was die Hardware und so angeht aber die Kosten sind halt im vergleich zur Xbox gewaltig. Aber ich denke mal das wird sich im Frühjahr bisschen legen.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wii:
> Gleiche innere Hardware wie die Gamecube
> - Wii Fit suckt nach 2wochen
> -Leichteste Konsole von allen: Na und? Ist nicht dazu gemacht sie überall hinzuschleppen
> - Unter 50euro: Haben dafür auch keine Qualität...Gibt nur 2-5 Gute wii spiele


Gleiche Hardware? Mäp falsch. Vergleich mal Gamecube mit Wii~~
Und es gibt ne menge gute spiele für wii, und sie ist innovativ dank einer genialen steuerung, bei PS3&Xbox ist ja alles wie vorher nur neue tolle grafik und hier und da ein klein wenig verändert


----------



## Vakeros (22. November 2008)

also ich wird die idee befürworten die Wii zu verkaufen.
Ich hatte auch mal ne Wii und hab sie nach ein paar Monaten verkauft weil ich nie damit gezockt habe.
Wii is ne Konsole für kleinere Partys und selbst dafür muss man erstmal 4 Controller haben damit das Spaß macht und das sind dann auch nochmal um die 200 Euronen.
Es gibt nur wenige Spiele für die Wii die für einen Gamer wirklich interessant sind. Eigentlich fällt mir spontan keins ein^^
Wii Fit und dieser ganze Crap sind eine Beleidigung für die Spielebranche und in keinem Fall empfehlenswert( es sei denn man hat keine Ahnung von Spielen)
Die Xbox hingegen hat viele sehr gute Spiele( Gears of War 1 und 2, Fable 2, Halo 3, Left 4 Dead Lost Oddysey um nur ein paar zu nennen)
Der Online-Modus hat eine wesentlich höhere Qualität als der, der Wii, was daran leigt das die Leute dafür bezahlen, weshalb Microsoft auch mehr Geld darein steckt.
Die Playstation 3 mag zwar die beste Hardware haben, aber genau das ist auch ein Nachteil.
Erstens ist sie deshalb um einiges teurer als Xbox 360 und Wii, zweitens ist es aber auch schwieriger für die PS3 zu Programmieren.
Wenn man Fallout 3 als Beispielt nimmt. Obwohl die PS3 bessere Hardware als die 360 und auch als die meisten PCs hat, hat die PS3 die schlechteste Grafik von allen Versionen.das gibt es bei vielen Spielen die auf mehreren Plattformen erscheinen sehn.

um zum Schluss mal Fanboy unterstellungen zu widerlegen:
Ich habe keine Xbox 360 aber eine PS3 und ich hatte auch schon eine Wii


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gleiche Hardware? Mäp falsch. Vergleich mal Gamecube mit Wii~~
> Und es gibt ne menge gute spiele für wii, und sie ist innovativ dank einer genialen steuerung, bei PS3&Xbox ist ja alles wie vorher nur neue tolle grafik und hier und da ein klein wenig verändert


ssbb und star wars the force unleashed find ich eigentlich am besten für wii
wird einem nie langweilig bei


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> Wii Fit und dieser ganze Crap sind eine Beleidigung für die Spielebranche und in keinem Fall empfehlenswert( es sei denn man hat keine Ahnung von Spielen)


Das sagen genau die Leute, die sich nicht mal antrengen wollen bei spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (22. November 2008)

Jo seh ich auch so. Wii Fit und allgemein solche Sportspiele find ich eigentlich ganz cool. Die Wii ist halt nix für die Hardcore Gamer aber für Casuals ist die Konsole doch wunderbar. Ich denke es würde hier keinem schaden mal ab und zu bisschen Wii Fit als ausgleich zu WoW etc. zu zocken...und es macht sogar spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das sagen genau die Leute, die sich nicht mal sntrengen wollen bei spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein das sind nur einfach keine richtigen Spiele.
mal davon abgesehen, dass man anstatt Wii Fit zu spielen auch so Sport machen kann.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> nein das sind nur einfach keine richtigen Spiele.


Wieso? Es ist ein SportSPIEL.


----------



## uglukdermage (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wii ist von der steuerung innovativ, und n paar tage ganz nett, danac suckt die aber...
> ausserdem will chop ne xbox =P
> achja btw, hol dir die elite... guts startequipment und erschwinglich, und das schwarz sieht egtl auch ganz gut aus


du hast dir wohl die falchen spiele gekauft


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

BEHALT DIE WII!
Gibt doch nichts schöneres als seinem Mitspieler beim Tennis mit dem Controller das Gesicht zu zermatschen :-D


----------



## Jokkerino (22. November 2008)

Also nochmal zu wii fit:
Sicher ist 100% lustig...aber KEIN Mensch auf dieser Erde würde es jeden Tag 2wochen  lang spielen.
Geht nicht..ist dafür zu langweillig

Jedes Spiel was für die Wii UND für die High End Konsolen rauskommt (z.B Star Wars the Force Unleashed)
Wird bei folgendem abgespeckt:
-Grafik
-Story
-Gameplay

Noch dazu ist bei vielen Spielen der wii die steuerung für den Ar***

Was hast du denn langzeitig davon?

Aber folgendes gilt, da kann KEINER was dagegen sagen:
- Hardcore Zocker holen sich die Xbox360 oder die Ps3 (Solange sie klar bei sinnen sind)
- Wii Technisch einfach schwach ist
- Wii sowieso eher für den kurzen zock gedacht ist
- Sie nur wenige gute Titel hat (Mario, Zelda)


----------



## Jokkerino (22. November 2008)

doppel post sry...*lagg omg*^^


----------



## Carcharoth (22. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


:-D
Das sollte Chopi helfen^^


----------



## chopi (22. November 2008)

Ich sagte doch schon,die Ps3 ist zu teuer :/


xD


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch schon,die Ps3 ist zu teuer :/
> 
> 
> xD


Wieso hast du keine Freunde? Mag keiner Milchtüten?^^


----------



## seehawky (22. November 2008)

wii  macht viel merh fun als ne xbox ich wurde die wii behalten denn eine xbox hat vie zuviel zubehör und ich sage einmal ein nintendo fan immer ein nintendo fan


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> omg was habt ihr alle mit eurer ps3???
> 
> Nach dem Motto:
> "heyyy die ist neu! Und die ist TEUER! Also muss sie ja geil sein!"
> ...




das nennt man dann wohl den neid der besitzlosen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

mal im ernst, ich nutz die ps3 jeden tag, im zusammenhang mit fettem full hd plasmafernseher und dolby dts 7.1 anlage gibts preislich nichts besseres für nen filmfreak um blue rays zu schauen.
und zum thema vernünftige games,
alleine in den letzten 2 monaten kam bioshock, dead space, fallout 3, far cry 2, the force unleashed, little big planet, mirrors edge, motorstorm 2, need for speed undercover, saints row 2, wipeout hd, call of duty 5 und tomb raider underworld, um mal nur ein paar aufzuzählen.
die zeiten wo es für die ps3 wenige gute spiele gab sind lange vorbei.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> need for speed undercover


Sag mir bitte nicht das du DAS als gutes Spiel ansiehst. Wenn dann hast du nie die damaligen teile gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte nicht das du DAS als gutes Spiel ansiehst. Wenn dann hast du nie die damaligen teile gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da haste ma recht =P


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> da haste ma recht =P


Zum Glück hab ich mir nur alle Teile bis Most Wanted gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber naja was erwartet man halt von EA....:/


----------



## dalai (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich mir nur alle Teile bis Most Wanted gekauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NfsCarbon ist eine (schlechte) Kombination von Most Wanted, Underground und Burnout..., NfsPro ist reine Abzocke, schlechter kann Undercover doch gar nicht sein?


@topic: kauf dir xbox 360, die hat zwar einige Nachteile gegenüber Ps3 aber auch seine Vorteile


----------



## Biggus (22. November 2008)

Also ich besitz eine Xbox und hätte lieber eine Wii wenn ich drüber nachdenk :>


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (22. November 2008)

Biggus schrieb:


> Also ich besitz eine Xbox und hätte lieber eine Wii wenn ich drüber nachdenk :>




weil?..


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> NfsCarbon ist eine (schlechte) Kombination von Most Wanted, Underground und Burnout..., NfsPro ist reine Abzocke, schlechter kann Undercover doch gar nicht sein?


http://www.gamestar.de/test/sport/rennspie...undercover.html
Les dir mal den Text + schau dir das Testvideo an

und...
http://www.gamestar.de/kolumnen/1951284/ne..._untergang.html
http://www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/...speedundercover

Tja...
http://my.buffed.de/user/147661/blog/view/1970449751
Meine sichtweise^^


----------



## dalai (22. November 2008)

Schlechter als NfsPro, EA ist fast schon wieder gut, wenn Undercover noch schlechter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das man eine Serie so kaputt machen kann...


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Schlechter als NfsPro, EA ist fast schon wieder gut, wenn Undercover noch schlechter ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habe NFS 4 geliebt und dann mit NSF u2 fing das EA chaos an obwohl ich mti MW noch hoffnungen hatte ....


----------



## Chraesi (22. November 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht warum manche hier die Wii so schlecht machen. Von wegen keine guten Spiele, schlechte Grafik, nur für Partys und so. Es gibt genügend gute Spiele auf der Wii, diese werden nur manchmal neben der riesigen Flut an Casualspielen nicht gesehen. Da wären zum Beispiel Super Mario Galaxy, Metroid Prime 3, Zelda Twilight Princess, Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Mario Kart Wii, Okami, Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles, Resident Evil 4, Mario Strikers Charged Football, de Blob, Geheimakte Tunguska, sowie noch etliche Runterladbare Retro und Wiiware Titel. Natürlich kann man auch noch seine Sammlung mit alten Gamecube Klassikern erweitern. Die Grafik dieser Spiele ist natürlich keine HD Grafik, doch die brauch man Meiner Meinung nach nicht um ein gutes Spiel zu zocken. Das Problem mit den schlechten Wii Spielen ist auch nur entstanden weil Nintendo zu viel Erfolg mit solchem Mist wie Wii Play oder Wii Fit hat, und dieses Konzept von anderen Herstellern übernommen wird. 
Einige meinen jetzt vielleicht das die oben aufgeführten Spiele zu wenige sind. Dem muss ich widersprechen, ich halte die Menge an guten Spielen für ausreichend. Als Schüler hat man nun einmal nicht genügend Geld um sich andauernd neue Spiele zu kaufen. Daher reicht es für mich völlig alle paar Monate einen hochkarätigen Titel zu kaufen. 

Wenn der TE sich aber eher von den X-Box Titeln angesprochen fühlt soll er sich ruhig eine X-Box kaufen. Denn im Endeffekt geht es nur darum ob einem das zocken auf seiner Konsole Spass macht.


----------



## MoneyGhost (22. November 2008)

Was nützt denn der hochgelobe BlueRay-Player, wenn du keinen Fernseher hast, der das darstellen kann...ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass der TE nochmal 800 Moppen für ne Flimmerkiste rauscasten will...


----------



## Havamal (22. November 2008)

Bald kommt Monster Hunter 3 und das nur für die Wii, ich hab mir schon überlegt mir nur wegen dem Spiel ne Wii zu zu legen!


----------



## Jokkerino (23. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> das nennt man dann wohl den neid der besitzlosen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm...Naja...Wie man es nimmt.
Ich könnte ja jetzt alles aufzählen was für einen luxus mir meine Eltern gönnen aber dann täten mir wieder User irgendwas mit "Angeber" oder sowas an den kopf schmeissen.

Naja.


@Chopi: Falls du irgendwelche Informationen zur Xbox360 benötigst, ob es Preise,Spiele,Hardware oder sonstiges brauchst...Wende dich an mich per Pm.


----------



## Slim_Shady (23. November 2008)

Kauf dir keine Schrot box Holl dir Lieber wen dass Geld reicht, eine PS3! Die Ist noch nicht an Ihr Limit Gerade und hat also noch Mehr auf Dem kasten alls die Xbox, Ich Schätze so gegen ende oder mitte 2009 kommen wir auf die volle Kosten der ps3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (23. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Kauf dir keine Schrot box Holl dir Lieber wen dass Geld reicht, eine PS3! Die Ist noch nicht an Ihr Limit Gerade und hat also noch Mehr auf Dem kasten alls die Xbox, Ich Schätze so gegen ende oder mitte 2009 kommen wir auf die volle Kosten der ps3.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lies in Zukunft bitte die anderen Posts, bevor du selber was schreibst.

Denn wenn du dies getan HÄTTEST!

Hättest du erfahren das Chopi keine Ps3 will, weil diese ihm zu teuer ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slim_Shady (23. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Lies in Zukunft bitte die anderen Posts, bevor du selber was schreibst.
> 
> Denn wenn du dies getan HÄTTEST!
> 
> ...




Zu Teuer O.o ^^

ja Und Hab halt nicht alle Post Gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (23. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Kauf dir keine Schrot box Holl dir Lieber wen dass Geld reicht, eine PS3! Die Ist noch nicht an Ihr Limit Gerade und hat also noch Mehr auf Dem kasten alls die Xbox, Ich Schätze so gegen ende oder mitte 2009 kommen wir auf die volle Kosten der ps3.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kauf dir keine schrott [xbox 360/ ps3/ wii], sondern eine [setz hier deine Konsole ein], die ist viel besser!
Vorlage für die restlichen posts in dieserm thread... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*ironie off*

Wenn chopi keine lust mehr auf wii hat und ihm die ps3 zu teuer ist, dann soll er halt die 360 kaufen! Jede der drei Konsolen hat ihre vorteile und es gibt immer xbox 360 sets mit einem guten game, controller und  festplatte. (keine Arcade kaufen, mit festplatte ist besser)


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. November 2008)

hab pro street is aber voller müll ^^
Wenn ein Rennspiel auf der 360 dann Forza 2 oder PGR4

Ich finde das jede der beiden konsolen ( ps3 360 ) vor und nachteile hat. den größten Nachteil bei der 360 seh ich aber im Online-gebiet
zahlen um online zu spielen is einfach kacke  vorallem auf der konsole.


----------



## LoLTroll (23. November 2008)

ich sag nur PC > all und für die guten classiker einen modifizierten Gamecube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (23. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Hmm...Naja...Wie man es nimmt.
> Ich könnte ja jetzt alles aufzählen was für einen luxus mir meine Eltern gönnen aber dann täten mir wieder User irgendwas mit "Angeber" oder sowas an den kopf schmeissen.



das aufzuzählen was einem die eltern so alles in den hintern treten ist keine angeberei,
das ist eher peinlich


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte nicht das du DAS als gutes Spiel ansiehst. Wenn dann hast du nie die damaligen teile gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hey ich hab bis jetzt JEDES NFS gespielt und das werd ich mir auch holen^^


----------



## Jokkerino (23. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> das aufzuzählen was einem die eltern so alles in den hintern treten ist keine angeberei,
> das ist eher peinlich





Vreen schrieb:


> das nennt man dann wohl den neid der besitzlosen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Deine Worte...


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hey ich hab bis jetzt JEDES NFS gespielt und das werd ich mir auch holen^^


Wie schaffst du das nur? Erleidest du keine Quälungen wenn du das spielst? Ich spiel nur noch MW oder NFS Porsche und teil 4


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie schaffst du das nur? Erleidest du keine Quälungen wenn du das spielst? Ich spiel nur noch MW oder NFS Porsche und teil 4


meiner meinung nahc war ja Underground 2 eines der besten NFS bis jetzt wobei ich auch gerne NFS2 Special Edition (glaube das heißt so muss gleich mal gucken ) spiele


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> meiner meinung nahc war ja Underground 2 das beste bis jetzt wobei ich auch gerne NFS2 Special Edition (glaube das heißt so muss gleich mal gucken ) spiele


Underground 1? Ok
Underground 2? Hmm ja
Most Wanted? Genial, beste NFS aller zeiten
Carbon? Anfang des Untergangs
Pro Street? Untergang teil 2
undercover? Das vorzeitige Ende



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Underground 1? Ok  - stimm ich zu
> Underground 2? Hmm ja - saugeile hab ich 50 mal bis zum "ENDE" gezockt
> Most Wanted? Genial, beste NFS aller zeiten -  jep
> Carbon? Anfang des Untergangs - gnaaa das war mist
> ...


----------



## Vreen (23. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Deine Worte...




kein widerspruch meinerseits,
ich habs aber auch selber bezahlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

> undercover? Das vorzeitige Ende - wird richtig geil


Wenn du meinst... ein MW in ein wenig verbesserter Grafik, mit dümmerer KI und einen minimalen tuning bereich...
= MW für arme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst... ein MW in ein wenig verbesserter Grafik, mit dümmerer KI und einen minimalen tuning bereich...
> = MW für arme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gut das mit dem - wird richtig geil sag ich in blinder unwissenheit und hoffe einfach aufs beste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfect Insanity (24. November 2008)

Ich würde dir auch dazu raten deine Wii zu verkaufen und dir eine Xbox zu kaufen, habe mir damals eine Wii gekauft und sie nach sage und schreibe einem Tag wieder verkauft.

Dann habe ich mir einen Personalrabattschein von Real ausgedruckt, bin zu Real gelatscht und habe die damals noch 200€ teure Xbox 19% billiger bekommen und somit nur 162 Euro gelatzt, ohne dass irgendjemand aus meiner Familie bei Real arbeitet (welch ein Glück). Bei dem derzeitigen Preis würde ich also definitiv zur Xbox greifen.

lg


----------



## Biggus (5. Dezember 2008)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> weil?..


weil so !


----------



## Minastirit (5. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 > Xbox ..

aber ich bleib bei n64 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ding würd ich nie verkaufen. Genau wie gamecube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wii find ich steuerung doof .. absolut nix relaxtes fun game teil ..
ps2 und ps3 ist einfach geil von den games und quali her.

Xbox mag ich zum einen microsoft nicht. Zum anderen hätte ich nur einen wirklichen grund (halo) und zum letzen finde ich das gamepad zum kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ps3 > Xbox ..


Argumente ausser Metal Gear Solid4?

Und zum Thema NFS:
Seit Need for Speed Underground kommt mit jedem Teil mehr vom gleichen. Es fehlen inovationen.


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Und zum Thema NFS:
> Seit Need for Speed Underground kommt mit jedem Teil mehr vom gleichen. Es fehlen inovationen.


Most Wanted ist bis heute das beste NFS, und verband fast alles:
Tuning, Arcade Racing, Polizei etc.
Schade das nie etwas aus Motor Racing Online geworden ist, wär sicherlich heutzutage wieder möglich sowasordentlich zu machen.


----------



## Alcasim (5. Dezember 2008)

Anstatt gleich noch einen "Meine Konsole ist die Beste und alles andere ist scheisse ohne Grund"-Post zu machen hier mal meine Erfahrung/Meinung.

Ich hatte von Anfang an nur Nintendo, nie ne XBox, nie ne Playstation und auch keinen PSP.

Warum?

Wenn ich zocke, dann tu ich dies meist am PC (bzw Laptop). Die Wii ist nur nebenbei mal lustig wenn Freunde bei mir sind und DANN finde ich setzt man diese Konsole auch am aktivsten ein, ist und war halt schon immer eine Partykonsole. Bin insofern froh habe ich eine Wii und keine XBox360 oder 'ne PS3.

Muss zwar gestehen, es gibt echt wenige Wii Spiele die echt Oberhammer sind - Jedoch reicht es mir wenn diese Spiele gut sind, die mir auch gefallen. Sind unter anderem Mario und Zelda - Und BEIDE dieser Spiele sind sehr gut gemacht. Vorallem find ich Mario optisch sehr gut (hier sieht man auch das die Wii mit der PS3 und mit der XBox stückweit mithalten KÖNNTE). Sind halt einfach Hammertitel die Nintendo schon immer prägten, Mario und Zelda sind nur ein kleiner Teil dessen, was Nintendo zu bieten hat. Sind aber beides immer noch Spiele die ganz oben mit dabei sind.

Meine Meinung zu den Konsolen:
XBox360 -> Reine Zockerkonsole
Playstation 3 -> Multimedia-Zocker-Konsole
Wii -> Partykonsole für zwischendurch

Die Verkaufszahlen sprechen auch für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu den Konsolen:
> XBox360 -> Reine Zockerkonsole
> 
> 
> ...


Falsch.

Ist mittlerweile auch ein Multi-Media System wie die Ps3.


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Ih liebe meine Wii und würde sie nie mehr hergeben^^

da is es mir egal ob die PS3 sich en nen Heli verwandelt und dir ne Pizza holt^^
oder
die XBox3960 dir ne kühle Pulle Bier aus ihrem fach zaubert^^

Die Wii is genial und bringt endlich en bissel Bewegung beim Zocken^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> die XBox3960 dir ne kühle Pulle Bier aus ihrem fach zaubert^^


Xbox 360 druckt geld, erschafft geile Frauen, braut leckeres Bier, holt deine Zeitschrift ab, chillt mit deinen Kumpels und erzählt dir gute Witze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Xbox 360 druckt geld, erschafft geile Frauen, braut leckeres Bier, holt deine Zeitschrift ab, chillt mit deinen Kumpels und erzählt dir gute Witze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie gesagt mir allet jacke i bleib bei der *WII*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wie gesagt mir allet jacke i bleib bei der *WII*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WII führt dich in den bankrott, klaut deine Frau, erzählt nur Antiwitze, bringt dir warmes bier, holt dir die Gala, und kloppt sich mit deinen besten Freunden.


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> WII führt dich in den bankrott, klaut deine Frau, erzählt nur Antiwitze, bringt dir warmes bier, holt dir die Gala, und kloppt sich mit deinen besten Freunden.



wie soll sie dat denn machen?? bin doch schon arm^^ und antiwitze sind lustig^^ Warmes Bier hat auch seine Vorteile wenn man krank is^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wie soll sie dat denn machen?? bin doch schon arm^^ und antiwitze sind lustig^^ Warmes Bier hat auch seine Vorteile wenn man krank is^^


dafür klaut er deine frau & deinen sohn!


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

Frau kann sie haben^^ Sohn gibt es net^^ udn ach ja Joke  mies machen kannste mir dat Traum ding trotzdem net^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Frau kann sie haben^^ Sohn gibt es net^^ udn ach ja Joke  mies machen kannste mir dat Traum ding trotzdem net^^


doch er packt deinen sohn in einen nintendo sack für kinder ^^


----------



## Airbusa380 (6. Dezember 2008)

Also um nochmals auf die frage zu kommen. Die 360 lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Eine sehr preisgünstige Hardware mit allem Schnick schnack, die man als Gamer oder als Multimedia Fan nur empfehlen kann (Ausnahmen gibt es aber auch hier wie Blue-Ray.) Mit dem neusten Dashboard Update hat sich das Design vollkommen verändert. Am Anfang ist eine um gewöhnen drin, aber es lohnt sich. Ist neu viel verspielter und nebenbei gibt es noch ganz neue Features. Zum Beispiel kann man seine Games auf die HD kopieren, damit sie schneller laden (ausser Halo 3) und das Laufwerk Geräusch verstummt auch.  Neben der grossen Anzahl von Games jeglicher Sparten, ist die 360 die einzige Konsole vom Hersteller her, die man auch an den PC Monitor anschliessen kann.


----------

